# Ed Monk design Windward Yachts Tacoma



## exterra (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello. Is anyone familiar with an Ed Monk designed Windward yachts of Tacoma Washington constructed 34' sloop?


----------



## F14Captain (Feb 22, 2011)

Windward Marine, who made Searaker yachts had the plans, but did not build the 34'. There was one 28' and several 50' yachts built. Ketch, sloop, motorsailer. 

My father, Harold Stocker owned Windward and hand built the boats. 

Sincerely,
Kevin Stocker


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

I think those were Ed Monk Jr. boats.
Ed Monk Jr. is a skilled designer.
And a very nice guy.


----------



## F14Captain (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you for the clarification. I do have to say I can't confirm the 28' or 34' was a Monk or Monk Jr. design, but the 50' was designed by one of them. The original 50' boat was the Moonraker. I'm not sure when the hull was designed, but my father bought the mold and the Searaker boats were being produced in the mid to late 70s.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

There was a series of 'Windward' boats built, I think, at Spencer Yachts in Richmond BC.. a 28 and a 30. They both had the distinctive light blue gelcoat and bold sheer striping shown.

The 28 was a John Simpson design,



The 30 a 1970 Carlson design that was resurrected in the mid 80s.. It was odd because it seemed a very dated shape for a new '80s boat (which it was, of course)



Just posting this to avoid any confusion over which 'windward' was being discussed.. neither of these two, it seems.

The Spencer yard also produced the Sun 27/838/Sunstar28, which, IIRC, have been credited to both Bob and Edwin Jr, perhaps jointly?


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Mar 21, 2015)

I own the boat in question. The title says Windward Marine Puyallup Washington. The hull ID number starts with WMAR. I can't explain the F14 captain's post.


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Mar 21, 2015)

Addendum I just checked and I have a copy of the blue prints drawn by Ed Monk and titled "Windward Marine 34' Cutter"


----------



## on_belay616 (Oct 7, 2015)

Hello Kevin - I am a third owner of a 28' Searaker, which was made in your dad's boat works in Tacoma. I read that it is a Monk Jr. design, and I also heard that six of these and 2 of the 52' ketch were built - gut I can't substantiate. I have some pictures of the "Susie Q" in action if you're interested.

Chris


----------



## Sea Merkin (May 1, 2016)

Hi Chris,
We are the soon to be owners of a Searaker 28' and have been trying to gather info. on the history of the hull. Ours is a 1980 with a WME prefix hull number. I have talked to Kevin above, and he gave another family number to contact, which I haven't done yet. Anyway if you have dug up any more info I would be interested in it.

Eddie


----------



## Sea Merkin (May 1, 2016)

We are getting ready buy a Searaker 28 with a WME prefix hull number built in 1980. Was the company sold sometime in-between ?


----------



## Derek Shelby Jones (Nov 7, 2018)

I am a proud owner of a Searaker 50. Monk Sr. designed the original Moonraker in 1962 for a private owner out of Santa Barbara. The original design was wooden and was spec'd to have hydraulic stabilizers, Monk noted the average sailor would not want/or need to have this option which was removed in the repurposed design. In the mid 70's Monk Sr. and Jr. reworked the design to be a fiberglass model that isn't positioned as a motorsailer. Windward Marine made a handful... i can only find a record of 14 total, with only 7 i can find still in existence. The build quality is solid, the shape of the hull is quick for a full keel. I can maneuver this boat in tight quarters like i have a bow thruster using prop walk.


----------



## Jean Michelle (Jun 28, 2020)

Derek Shelby Jones said:


> I am a proud owner of a Searaker 50. Monk Sr. designed the original Moonraker in 1962 for a private owner out of Santa Barbara. The original design was wooden and was spec'd to have hydraulic stabilizers, Monk noted the average sailor would not want/or need to have this option which was removed in the repurposed design. In the mid 70's Monk Sr. and Jr. reworked the design to be a fiberglass model that isn't positioned as a motorsailer. Windward Marine made a handful... i can only find a record of 14 total, with only 7 i can find still in existence. The build quality is solid, the shape of the hull is quick for a full keel. I can maneuver this boat in tight quarters like i have a bow thruster using prop walk.


----------



## Jean Michelle (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi Derek, we are looking at purchasing a Searaker 50 and wanted to ask you some questions as you own one. We are looking to do long term blue water sailing. Do you recommend this boat for that purpose? We are happy to read that you like the build quality and the maneuverability of this boat in tight quarters. Are there any thoughts you have about the pros and cons of this boat and also what you think we should be considering before buying one? Thank you for your time!


----------



## Achille italy (Sep 3, 2020)

One arrived here in South of Italy...


----------



## Achille italy (Sep 3, 2020)

Your father did great job


----------

